# Steam.exe keeps deleting itself repeatedly



## ca4224 (Jun 3, 2010)

Alright, so one day I bootup the computer and i see some shortcuts are missing. Didn't notice which ones. However, I noticed that the steam shortcut was gone. I went to the Steam folder under program files and there wasn't an .exe file there wither. I read online that this has happned before and to take out the steam app folder, reinstall steam, and put the steamapp folder back in. Well, did that and booted up Bad Company 2. Was playing for about 20 minutes then it locked up on me. Had to do a restart. When I booted back up again, the steam shortcut was gone again from the desktop and the steam folder in program files. I decided to uninstall everything then. The games, everything. Ran CCleaner on registry to clean that out too. 

Installed steam once again. When it finished I logged in and saw my game list but before I decided to install, I wanted to do a restart. I restarted the computer and the steam.exe is gone again! It keeps deleting itself or something. 

I am running avira, spybot SD, and adaware, and malwarebytes to see if there is a virus but so far there has been nothing found. 

Anyone able to help me? Its very frustrating when you cant reach your expensive games....

Thanks.


----------



## mario74 (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a pretty weird situation. Sounds like something is pretty messed up. I would back up your data and reinstall your OS. Figuring out your problem would take some time and knowledge on your part. First I would run scan disk and check for bad sectors. See if it finds any and if not I would reinstall the OS which is much simpler and less time consuming.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with Mario with running a scan disk. Ive had this issue with XP where files disappear after a restart or crash. The problem was with a corrupt MBR sector not adding new files to the index due to it been corrupt.
To run a scan disk go to My Computer > right click on your HDD > Properties > Tools > Error checking.
You may need to restart your PC to complete the scan.


----------



## ca4224 (Jun 3, 2010)

The scan disk came back saying Complete and didn't report anything...dunno...i'm out of ideas...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

first of all, having all those anti-malware is over kill
you should have maximum 2!
Avira is good, and choose a spyware with that (I like Malwarebytes)
you should do a scheduled scan of your hard disk anyway
so right click on the C Drive (or the drive that has Windows) right click and choose properties -> Tools 
under error-checking choose scan now
it should ask you if you want to make a scheduled scan, choose yes and restart your PC


----------

